# So many different styles of hy-capacity carted hay rakes.Which one to choose?



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

I am in the market for a 10 wheel (I call them offset frame) rake.The only requirement is it has to be able to rake with one side only sometimes.My local co-op has the Sitrex Qrake at a pretty reasonable price.I would like a rundown of major brands and the different names on them.Is the style with the absorber system on each rake wheel a must?Some brands I am looking at is Kuhn,Vemeer,Durabuilt,Grizzly,Bushog and a lot of others.


----------



## Redbaler (Jun 10, 2011)

My cousin has a Kuhn and its the best rake I have ever used hands down. I have a old M&W that is a good rake but that Kuhn beats it hands down, also been around the sitrex brand and they seem like a cheaper rake. But I know a guy that has one and likes it.


----------



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

Does M&W sell a hy-cap also?I have a tine eating M&W 10 wheel caddy style and that is why I want a hy-capacity.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My H&S Hi-Capacity rake has been a good one as it's raked 1000's upon 1000's of acres since I bought it new in 2002


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We bought a H&S new in 2002 and I believe they were made by Sitrix. It is a has rakec thousands of acres as well.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

69zfarmer said:


> I am in the market for a 10 wheel (I call them offset frame) rake.The only requirement is it has to be able to rake with one side only sometimes.My local co-op has the Sitrex Qrake at a pretty reasonable price.I would like a rundown of major brands and the different names on them.Is the style with the absorber system on each rake wheel a must?Some brands I am looking at is Kuhn,Vemeer,Durabuilt,Grizzly,Bushog and a lot of others.


the pic you posted is not a high capacity rake.A high capacity rake the frame is on the back side of the rake wheels so they don't inter fear with rakeing the hay.hence the name high capacity.What you are referring to is a carted rake,nothing High capacity about it.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> the pic you posted is not a high capacity rake.A high capacity rake the frame is on the back side of the rake wheels so they don't inter fear with rakeing the hay.hence the name high capacity.What you are referring to is a carted rake,nothing High capacity about it.


Cy's definitely right about the Hi-cap of the type of rake pictured. I think they are a decent rake with attractive and detractive qualities. They can handle a fairly wide swath of light hay (which is what I use mine for. Usually either 15 ish, 21' or 30 ish foot of ground per windrow depending on quantity of hay) The misplaced moniker may have been in their "hi capacity" to cover acres in relation of an old NH55.

For the record, I have one similar to the Sitrex and LOVE it ( then again, I've never used a HI-Cap, Vermeer R23, rotary or anything like that), but when hay is heavy and one is not careful, hay will "boil" out the back due forage rolling under- and comning in contact with) the rake's framework and coming out in wads.

When the hay is heavy and I need higher capacity, I have to go back to my slower (per acre) NH bar rakes

I think the rake , depending on its use, is great; the moniker of hi-cap is probably a misused description used by many.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Take a look at a Ogden hybrid rake.a carted hi capacity rake.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> Take a look at a Ogden hybrid rake.a carted hi capacity rake.


Friend of mine ordered one,be here in spring. (Jd dealer)


----------



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah maybe you call them high clearance carted rakes.Do you have any experience with the Ogden?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

For carted: [email protected] Vermeer vr, NH Procart, Kuhn Speedrake, and H&S Action rake. All are nice rakes. Choose the one you get the best deal/dealer on. $0.02.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

69zfarmer said:


> Yeah maybe you call them high clearance carted rakes.Do you have any experience with the Ogden?


Yes, own one of there older ones, not high capacity but well built. Notice at how the hay runner is made, it pushes the wheel through the hay instead of pulling it, so that your whole wheel can be raking hay instead of just the bottom half.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

They look solid.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

69z, aren't you from California? Don't know why I think that, maybe edit your profile to include state.....seems the market out there is really different from the east coast. Like cy alluded to, that's a carted rake in the pic.....handles a purty good size windrow but will snowball in heavy hay.....MOST carted rakes cannot adjust the windrow independent of each other....on a carted rake each side may be positioned to gather more hay but the result will be a narrower feed windrow. On MOST high capacity rakes, the two can be adjusted independently. Carted rakes are a compromise but a very good compromise for lighter stands of hay. The wider one adjusts the wheel rake, the less it likes to pick up cleanly, the narrower, the better......

Either way you call it, high capacity or high clearance, that rake is neither......if I was to go out in some rank T-85 I would cuss it to no end, have done it before....didn't help.

With something like sorghum or some of the seeded varieties of Bermuda, it will most certainly be a problem.....the high capacity or high clearance will get rid of the "tool bar" that holds the springs/axles of the wheels.....it will either be located high above the wheels or behind the wheels. 
I have little experience with high capacity rakes, but I don't see why you couldnt replumb so that one side didn't open but it would still be raking some hay I guess. The carted rake differs in that it picks up each arm so it's very easy to replumb and work either side independently......hth


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I know some guys have plumbed the hyd on carted rakes so they can drop one side down.Depending on what brand of rake it is pretty easy if it has a cylinder for each side.Some do some don't.

I did notice on a new Kuhn carted speed rake they have a valve to lock one side up.

Like I mentioned earlier a carted rake is not usually a high capacity rake so if you are rakeing heavy hay I wouldn't even think about a carted rake go with a high capacity rake.


----------



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

Shoot a monkey no dawg.I am a ******* and live in Alabama.lol!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't know what made me think that.......dint mean nothin by it


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

69z, my veermer 12 wheel rake has hydro locks on both sides and for the splitter wheel. You can use it like a side delivery roller bar rake. I use mine that way when my has is heavy and I'm square baling. The rest of the time its full bore and the splitter wheels disturb the hay under where the windrow is made so the baler will pick up clean. Very useful if you don't ted.


----------



## LukeSEWI (Jan 6, 2010)

I've had my 10 wheel Ogden hybrid hay runner for 3 seasons now. It's awesome. I rake high moisture hay for baleage, dry hay, and a lot of straw.

Each wheel has its own adjustable suspension spring. In really heavy wet hay back the spring tension off to create better ground pressure. It takes a really heavy wet spot in the field to make it miss any material. When I get into lighter crops I rake fields twice to put 40 ft together - makes better round bales in my baler. Rake with both sides, then lock one side up and kick every other windrow over enough so when I come back the next time with both sides I can grab two windrows.

When I get into dry hay tighten the springs up so the wheels have very little pressure on them.

The wings are adjustable (u-bolts) I have mine slid almost all the way in so the angle of the rakes is smaller. I found that by doing this and driving faster the hay folds rather than rolls in dry hay. It transfers the hay from wheel to wheel much higher on the wheel rather than rolling it on the ground. Makes a much fluffier windrow.

I've raked over 1000 acres of straw in the last couple of years - it gets the crap beaten out if when we do this. 12-15 miles an hour. I can't hurt this thing. No slop in the frame no broken welds - it's tough.

They have changed the design since I bought my rake. The transport wheels are pretty narrow on mine - they are slightly wider on the new ones. Mine can be tippy when one side of the rake is locked up. I've tipped it on its side twice. First time I had left wing locked up and right wing a couple feet off the ground - dropped right tire in a small hole while making a left hand turn on the end of a field. Second time I was turning on a small side hill and laid it over. Just used the hydraulics to push the wing down and it slowly dropped the other side back on the ground. Front wheel is a little whoop in it now but nothing serious.

Long winded response - I love the rake. Mine cost $8000. Two neighbors have bought these since they saw what this one can do. Only reason I would part with mine would be for a bigger rake like a Darf.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Luke, a suggestion that may work for you and save a trip (with wing locked up) thru the field. I rake @80% of the width of the rake by cheating to the already-raked side by @20%. This cheating puts the windrows close onough together that the rake will catch all of both on the next pass. It eliminates the extra trip, but only gets @35' of crop in windrow vs 40'. To me, the tradeoff was worth it...might not be for you

73, Mark


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks to this forum. I almost bought a Kuhn 10 wheel V rake. I checked out the Ogden hay runner and am going to go look at one. Looks like a better rake with all features one could want. The 2015 and newer have the front wheels that can be lifter in the 10 , 12 wheel.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Georges tractor in Sullivan sells ogden rakes. He works out of a farm shop, used to be a mechanic at the ford dealer there. Or where were you looking at them? They look like they are made well and use a sepperat cylinder for each wing and the kicker wheels and they have shut off valves on each. I would like to see one in the field myself.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

danwi said:


> Georges tractor in Sullivan sells ogden rakes. He works out of a farm shop, used to be a mechanic at the ford dealer there. Or where were you looking at them? They look like they are made well and use a sepperat cylinder for each wing and the kicker wheels and they have shut off valves on each. I would like to see one in the field myself.


Danwi:

Don't know what town you live in Wisconsin but I'm in Iron Ridge. You blink and your out of town already, close to Hartford. I did not go and see them yet. The place I was going to go is in Iowa about 3.5 hours from me. I will lookup Georges tractors see about price and if he has any set up. Sullivan Is not that far for me. Sounds like you seen them in person already. When I get one you can come see it work in the field this summer. Or if you end up not to far from me I could come rake your field. no better way to see how something really works. Than see it in action in real life.

Thanks for the info ! this site rocks


----------



## LukeSEWI (Jan 6, 2010)

TORCH - I posted in this thread about my hayrunner... Im in Oconomowoc.

I bought mine from Gary Jackson in Sullivan. Ill send you his number if you want - save yourself the trip to Iowa. He doesn't have a website.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

LukeSEWI said:


> TORCH - I posted in this thread about my hayrunner... Im in Oconomowoc.
> 
> I bought mine from Gary Jackson in Sullivan. Ill send you his number if you want - save yourself the trip to Iowa. He doesn't have a website.


LukeSEWI. Ya send # would be great will call Gary and find out what he has and the $$$$$$


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

If you are wanting a splitter on the rake the only brand to choose is a vermeer. I bought a Vermeer vr 1022 wheel rake with the splitter. Absolutely love it!!! The vermeer has two splitter wheels up front which doesn't clog in thick hay it evenly directs the hay to both sides of the rakes. The nh pro carts and Kuhn speed rakes only have one large wheel behind the wheels which directs all the center hay to one side and clogs between the spitter and one side of the rake. You may be saying I don't need a splitter wheel, trust me I wouldntvrake without one Tedder hay or not unless I was raking two windrows together where the field was hay free inbetween the windrows. The splitter allows the hay to dry faster and not have a damp bottom, plus it allows more hay to be cleanly picked up by the baler since it middle isn't settled to the ground where it didn't get raked. Plus the vermeer is super easy to change the settings as long as you read the manual. Don't ask me how I know, lol if you don't take the two clips out that determine how much ground pressure the rake is apply before you try to adjust the arms in or out for windrow width you might happen to throw your back out and have to lay in bed the next three days. Lol


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

I am between Clyman and Watertown. Gary Jackson is Georges repair he has an ad in the state farmer green section sometimes. I stopped by his place a couple of weeks ago. He had 2 rakes leftover from last year. He is just south of Sullivan on hwy E going to Palmyra on a side road to the left and a mile down the road. I wonder how they would work with a 9 ft haybine for raking 2, 3, or 4 rows together for a big square baler.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Nate926 said:


> If you are wanting a splitter on the rake the only brand to choose is a vermeer. I bought a Vermeer vr 1022 wheel rake with the splitter. Absolutely love it!!! The vermeer has two splitter wheels up front which doesn't clog in thick hay it evenly directs the hay to both sides of the rakes. The nh pro carts and Kuhn speed rakes only have one large wheel behind the wheels which directs all the center hay to one side and clogs between the spitter and one side of the rake. You may be saying I don't need a splitter wheel, trust me I wouldntvrake without one Tedder hay or not unless I was raking two windrows together where the field was hay free inbetween the windrows. The splitter allows the hay to dry faster and not have a damp bottom, plus it allows more hay to be cleanly picked up by the baler since it middle isn't settled to the ground where it didn't get raked. Plus the vermeer is super easy to change the settings as long as you read the manual. Don't ask me how I know, lol if you don't take the two clips out that determine how much ground pressure the rake is apply before you try to adjust the arms in or out for windrow width you might happen to throw your back out and have to lay in bed the next three days. Lol


Nate-

Did you price your rake without the splitter? Any idea add on price?

I have same rake sans splitter wheels.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Nate926 said:


> If you are wanting a splitter on the rake the only brand to choose is a vermeer. I bought a Vermeer vr 1022 wheel rake with the splitter. Absolutely love it!!! The vermeer has two splitter wheels up front which doesn't clog in thick hay it evenly directs the hay to both sides of the rakes. The nh pro carts and Kuhn speed rakes only have one large wheel behind the wheels which directs all the center hay to one side and clogs between the spitter and one side of the rake. You may be saying I don't need a splitter wheel, trust me I wouldntvrake without one Tedder hay or not unless I was raking two windrows together where the field was hay free inbetween the windrows. The splitter allows the hay to dry faster and not have a damp bottom, plus it allows more hay to be cleanly picked up by the baler since it middle isn't settled to the ground where it didn't get raked. Plus the vermeer is super easy to change the settings as long as you read the manual. Don't ask me how I know, lol if you don't take the two clips out that determine how much ground pressure the rake is apply before you try to adjust the arms in or out for windrow width you might happen to throw your back out and have to lay in bed the next three days. Lol


nate is totally correct, I have the same vermeer rake with the splitter wheels and it works great. It rakes clean.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

I bought the rake with the splitter for $5200. They said if I bought just the rake and later the splitter it would be $1495 for just the splitter. If I remember right the rake without the splitter was $4100.

If you get the splitter put it out in front on the neck as far as possible without it hitting the tractor tires when turning sharp. This allows the hay fluffed up by the splitter to be directed in front of the tires of the rake. It his keeps the tires from running over the fluffed up hay and smasking it back down and shatter the leaves on alfalfa.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Torch did you get a chance to check out the Ogden rakes? Luke do you ted your hay or what size haybine are you cutting with?


----------



## LukeSEWI (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a 13' new holland discbine - but I have the swath forming doors off and the "wide-thin" fins on - the material spreads the full width 13 feet then right out of the mower.

I do run the a Tedder when making dry hay too.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

danwi said:


> Torch did you get a chance to check out the Ogden rakes? Luke do you ted your hay or what size haybine are you cutting with?


Danwi

I did call Gary I'm going to see the rakes very soon. Man it is a big bill to buy new but it sounds like one of the best on market.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Gary is going to let me demo the rake before I buy it what a great deal! test first than buy!


----------



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

Ended up buying a 10 wheel Odgen.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

If you don't mind, how much was the odgen? Best deal I could find on a Vermeer was $7500. Iirc.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I priced a Ogden last month at one dealer, so I don't know how good it is, but here is the the breakdown.

8 Wheel Rake-$5950

10 Wheel Rake-$6700

Add the following to either;

Center Kicker Wheels(2) - $750

Tandem Axle - $1075

Windguards(10) - $280 $28 per

The one I was interested in was a 10 wheel with tandem axle, center kicker, and windguards for $8805.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

10 wheel Odgen w/o kicker wheel.$6600 and I saved $200 to put it together myself.


----------

